# Have you traveled to Mexico, Central America, or South America in your van?



## magentawave (Jul 7, 2012)

Has anyone done extensive traveling from the US or Canada in a van or RV deep into Mexico, Central America, or even as far as South America?


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Jul 10, 2012)

...take me with you! haha. i'm (tentatively) headed to palenque, but not til around end of sept (leavin' MI around last week of aug.). Whereabouts you at, bruddah? Fukk the van - hitch!! Don't know how many heads y'all got. but there is definitely an epic movement rollin' on in... the I-ching told me today that i'm probably supposed to go down to palenque (it was a toss-up b/n staying in MI with my parents for... It... but FUKK the cold!! This is SPIRIT, man, pura espiritu.

i speak nearly fluent spanish; enough to get by for almost 2 months in MX, Belize, and Guate... So, yah. Got $5K, gunna convert it to silver.

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------

